# Torr Tampers update



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

All of you that received the Torr tamps lets get some feedback up here for others to see the benefits/pitfalls of these tampers, maybe post up a picture of your tamp and a brief appraisal of how it feels and functions, I will be doing another group purchase on these soon as well as listing the spare ones that Jens sent me for the grindoff so please say why you think others should buy these beautiful tampers.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So let me start with mine, I bought two of these beautiful tampers and got suckered into the titanium variants after Jens showed me some beautiful photos of them, now these are not cheap but by god do they feel wonderful the first one is the titanium gold finger convex

View attachment 2945


This tamper has such a lovely weight to it, infact when you pick up any of the torr tampers you immediately notice, the attention to detail and the quality and weight of the materials, both of the tampers I have are 58.4mm so a perfect fit in a vst or similar sized basket. This is ideally suited to people with small to medium hands as the handle is short and a good finger connection can be made with the base when using it. I chose curve as the grinder i have produces a beautiful mound meaning I just have to press this down and i get pretty much perfect distribution in the portafilter.

The second is the titanium plan2 convec with African Blackwood handle

View attachment 2946


Jens does many unique wood handles of which this is one of them, so beautiful to look at and extremely tactile and warm in the hand, this is on the plan2convex base which is a design that jens has produced that has a flat centre and a curved edge thus getting the best of both worlds. This is my favourite to use and was the tamper I used at the grindoff as well as the barista that came along. Again beautifully balanced and very effective with a mound of grinds.

I think you will be hard pushed to find a better tamper for similar money in the budget point that these were bought at in the torr deal (£37 - £50), mine were a bit more but in my eyes worth every penny, but lets see what the other purchasers think of theirs.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bought the Goldfinger in Zebra wood - oversize convex. Compared to a Reg Barber Zebra wood oversize, the Goldfinger is much heavier and beautifully machined. Where the RB Zebra wood is lacquered, the Goldfinger is 'au naturel' so I've oiled the wood a little to highlight the grain which is stunning. Overall, really pleased with it. Oozes quality. Using the Goldfinger with VST baskets. I grind as fine as I can get away with and, consequently, don't apply hardly any pressure with the tamper - just allow the natural weight of the Goldfinger to complete the job. Beautiful functional tamper.

View attachment 2947


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bought the Goldfinger in Zebra wood - oversize convex. Compared to a Reg Barber Zebra wood oversize, the Goldfinger is much heavier and beautifully machined. Where the RB Zebra wood is lacquered, the Goldfinger is 'au naturel' so I've oiled the wood a little to highlight the grain which is stunning. Overall, really pleased with it. Oozes quality. Using the Goldfinger with VST baskets. I grind as fine as I can get away with and, consequently, don't apply hardly any pressure with the tamper - just allow the natural weight of the Goldfinger to complete the job. Beautiful functional tamper.
> 
> View attachment 2947


This one is simply stunning, nice one TSK


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Slightly disappointed with mine. Looks lovely but has a section that is not lacquered, also have a crack in the wood

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Having owned an standard-size aluminium 58.5 Convex TORR for quite some time I know how good they are. It still looks brand new and has been used to make over 1000 shots. I rate it higher than anything else I've used - Its very heavy compared to the wood offerings.

Anyway mine from the grind off : Pearwood XS Trapez 58.3mm

Shape - XS handle is slightly too short, so im using a cross section of a cork to act as a spacer.

Finish - I like the look of the pearwood but the finish is starting to tarnish already, very frustrating ; ( I might let it degrade on purpose for a ''its served me well'' appearance.

Base - Trapez convex 58.3. Allows nutation perfectly in a VST (if that floats your boat), leaves a tiny amound of grind around the rim. Excellent finish. Couldnt decide between this and the convex to be honest, Ive noticed no difference in shot quality on naked extractions.

I think I rate the aluminium handle higher


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I brought a 58.4 convex Bubinga. A beautiful piece of craftsmanship but you need fingers like ET to be comfortable with the handle but overall I'm happy. Wood







I buy again definitely.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Love my palisander 58.4 XS curved,

The wood,finish and grain are to a high standard,glad I went for the XS,fits my little dumpy hands great,the metalwork is quality and a nice design,very happy


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm pleased with mine - I'll need to post a picture up later.

It fits the basket that much better than the last tamper I had and looks very cool / well made.


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

Very happy with mine. Nicely crafted, good feel in the hand and good fit in the basket. Has taken me a bit of time to get used to the convex base having previously only used a flat one. (I'm now using a nutating technique rather than the NSEW method needed with my old tamper which is 0.4mm smaller than the Torr).


----------

